# Ancient Chinese X bows with "magazine" and rapid fire.



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

I was watching the History Channel last night and saw this crossbow invented by the Chinese hundreds of years ago, that had a "magazine" of sorts...it could be loaded with perhaps a half dozen bolts. The magazine was "cocked" a bolt dropped down and it could be fired at a rate of maybe 6 bolts in 30 seconds. Pretty amazing for as early as it was. Anyone else see it?


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Here it is!

This might also be of interest.

http://www.codesmiths.com/shed/things/knives/chinese_repeating_crossbow/


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

That's it! Thanks for the photo.


----------

